# Rear racks that clamp onto seatpost and/or seat stays??



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

My wife is shopping for a cross bike. She plans to use it for some trail riding, bad weather road rides, and light touring. Some of her favorite options do not have eyelets for a rear rack. So I'm wondering what the options would be for a rack on these bikes. I've read some negative opinions of the racks that attach only to the seatpost. But would they be okay for very light touring (i.e., carrying a change of clothes, a few snacks, a few personal items)? Are they're racks that clamp to the seatpost and the seat stays?

Or should I just convince her to get a bike that has eyelets for a regular rack?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*These work with pretty much any rack*









"Seatstay rack clamps for 14-16mm seat stays are plastic coated for secure attachment to frames without braze-ons. Nuts and bolts are included"
https://www.thethirdhand.com/index.cgi?d=single&c=Accessories&sc=Rack%20Clamps&tc=&item_id=LS-2621KR&id=546805923448


----------



## M.J. (Jan 28, 2004)

check out Carradice for seatpost mounted bags - look at the ride reports for my Poland/Sovakia trip in September 2006 for how it looks / works - I use Carradice SQR Camper Longflap bag for commuting and light (credit card) touring - it was perfect for a week in eastern europe


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Be aware that the seatpost racks typically are rated at 20 pounds including the bag and rack. Seatstay rack clamps like JCavilia suggested work very well (as long as they're the right size for the stays), but won't do a thing for the bottom attachment for the rack. I personally do not recommend seatpost racks. My advice is to get one with rack mounts if she is at all interested in touring. I have a topeak MTX bag/rack combo, and it is incredibly convenient. I get to my destination, push a button and slide the bag off the rack. 

EM


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*garbage*



llama31 said:


> ...She plans to use it for some trail riding...


This morning a commuter had one of those seatpost racks with a trunk bag on top - and the rack was sagging under what appeared to be a modest load of work clothing. That's the thing - you buy it thinking you'll only have 5 pounds in it, but then you stop on the way home and pick up a gallon of milk and the thing is overloaded.

Since you mentioned trail riding, I'd hafta say those seatpost racks are GARBAGE in that application. Once you leave pavement there's a lot of vibrations (not just big bumps) that tend to loosen the rack clamp and so it migrates down and swings to a random angle. Then either the rack rubs your rear tire, or more likely something hanging from the rack (spare jacket) gets caught in your spokes.

The best bet by far is to get a frame with traditional 4-point rack bosses. The p-clamps mentioned above also work OK, but note that they clamp forward of the rear dropout and thus reduce heel clearance more than a rack bolted to dedicated bosses above/behind the dropout...


----------



## xequar (Feb 25, 2005)

I happen to use the Performance variety of the seatpost rack on my old-as-heck commuter. I pretty much only carry a trunk bag with my work clothes and a lunch, and even riding over broken pavement, I haven't had too many problems. However, if I had a seatpost that I actually cared about or if I had a heavy load, it wouldn't work very well. If you're planning to do some touring, I'd recommend a full-out rack, but for a quick commute to work, it'll do fine.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

In July I bought a Specialized tricross, full eyelets etc. I'm just going to use it for cross etc. but might fill the bill.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*I got's one*

I have the Topeak MTX? I think? I got it as a package deal with the rack and bag for about $80. PM me if you are interested in pics etc. I'd be open to an offer.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*eyelets*



llama31 said:


> My wife is shopping for a cross bike. She plans to use it for some trail riding, bad weather road rides, and light touring. Some of her favorite options do not have eyelets for a rear rack. So I'm wondering what the options would be for a rack on these bikes. I've read some negative opinions of the racks that attach only to the seatpost. But would they be okay for very light touring (i.e., carrying a change of clothes, a few snacks, a few personal items)? Are they're racks that clamp to the seatpost and the seat stays?
> 
> Or should I just convince her to get a bike that has eyelets for a regular rack?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


I vote for getting a bike with eyelets, at least the lower eyelets near the drop outs. The P clamps work fine on the upper seat stay attachment.

The frame mounted racks sit quite a bit lower than the seatpost racks. I like the lower center of gravity. Plus, I found that the large clamp that the seatpost rack uses around the seatpost rubbed the insides of my thighs and really bugged me. Finally, as someone mentioned, to keep the seatpost rack stable, you have to clamp it down pretty hard. I had concerns about squishing the seatpost.


----------

